# May 07 Car and Driver page 168



## Old Goat/New Goat (Oct 30, 2006)

Which car has the most horsepower per dollar? 
Tested from Jan. 2004 through March 2007 we crown the now-defunct Pontiac GTO the power per dollar champ. It delivered 400 HP for $31,990, or $80 bucks per pony. Current models. Ford Shelby GT500 at $86 per pony followed closely by the Ford Mustang GT. 

Ahhhh, Some good news that makes me feel better about my purchase!


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I knew our cars were a good deal for what you get...
many mods cost more dollars per horse


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Old Goat/New Goat said:


> Which car has the most horsepower per dollar?
> Tested from Jan. 2004 through March 2007 we crown the now-defunct Pontiac GTO the power per dollar champ. It delivered 400 HP for $31,990, or $80 bucks per pony. Current models. Ford Shelby GT500 at $86 per pony followed closely by the Ford Mustang GT.
> 
> Ahhhh, Some good news that makes me feel better about my purchase!


Hmmmm, good press after GM stops importing the HSV GTO is a kick in the pants as your heading out the door, but over time I believe our GTO's will be reflected upon kindly when compared to the competition. 

Funny, the mags all ragged about its cost when they hit the dealerships believing they should have been $5 to 7k less. Broken down to bucks per pony, my new 06 only cost $71.38. Take a low mileage 05 or 06 going for $22 to 26K and that's a steal.

For all the money of the GT's or Shelby, Roush and Saleen versions of the Mustang ranging from $30 to 80k, none of them took the time to alter the one cheesy detail that bugs me about that car. The flat black plastic side rear view mirrors. Very minor and nit picky, but hey for that kind of money paint them body color at least to stand out from the basic model.

Red Beard


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Road & Track said it was the best car you could buy, they went off on how much they liked the GTO inside and out, they called it the Gentlmen's muscle car and the Mustage GT a teenage rattle bucket


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Old Goat/New Goat said:


> Which car has the most horsepower per dollar?
> Tested from Jan. 2004 through March 2007 we crown the now-defunct Pontiac GTO the power per dollar champ. It delivered 400 HP for $31,990, or $80 bucks per pony. Current models. Ford Shelby GT500 at $86 per pony followed closely by the Ford Mustang GT.
> 
> Ahhhh, Some good news that makes me feel better about my purchase!


As with all disrespected and misunderstood greatness - CROWNED POSTHUMOUSLY!

Take pride in your discerning judgment ladies and gents, and maybe someday the used car prices will reflect the general public's belated recognition.


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Funny how it was C&D's favorites.... where were they when it was alive and kicking??

Yrs from now, noone will notice the "bland" styling vs today's other cars bc ppl won't remember today's trends the same way. The clean design should age well. At least that's what I keep telling myself as I stare at exterior mods...


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Hmmmm, good press after GM stops importing the HSV GTO is a kick in the pants as your heading out the door, but over time I believe our GTO's will be reflected upon kindly when compared to the competition.
> Red Beard


It's not that GM stopped importing the GTO, the Holden VZ platform had run it's course and was due to be replaced. In fact, the last VZ cars to be built were Pontiac GTOs. It's too bad that GM didn't import it when the Monaro first was released, it took Bob Lutz coming on board to bring it over.

BTW, our cars aren't HSV GTOs, those were totally different animals from the Holden Monaro CV8s which the GTO is based on.

HSV GTO:








http://www.drive.com.au/Editorial/ArticleDetail.aspx?ArticleID=11024
http://www.hsv.com.au/cars/vz/main/gto_le.html


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

BV GTO said:


> It's not that GM stopped importing the GTO, the Holden VZ platform had run it's course and was due to be replaced. In fact, the last VZ cars to be built were Pontiac GTOs. It's too bad that GM didn't import it when the Monaro first was released, it took Bob Lutz coming on board to bring it over.
> 
> BTW, our cars aren't HSV GTOs, those were totally different animals from the Holden Monaro CV8s which the GTO is based on.
> 
> ...


BV,
Good counter but not exactly the way I see it. I've accessed Holden's web site before and have been to the HSV link. I didn't find anything new from the ones you referenced to alter my opinion, but thanks they were interesting.

I'm not an automotive industry expert, just a motor head for some 40 years of the 50 I've been walking upright. Before retiring this year I spent 32 years as a mechanical engineer in the maritime field so I'm not trying to claim I'm some Holden guru. That said, don't split hairs over the badging and appearance difference between the Monaro, Pontiac GTO and HSV GTO coupe as if they are vastly different engineered production platforms. They are not! The Commodore sedan is a different platform and its not the platform used for HSV GTO, the Monaro platform is.

The way I see it and from what I've read online (including your reference links), all 3 share the same basic sheet metal formed by the same metal stamp presses, under pinning dimensions, suspension arrangements and interior (except the Pontiac version is a left hand drive) layout. The Monaro CV8 and the 04 GTO shared the same 5.7 liter engine, while the HSV and 05/06 Pontiac GTO's share the same 6.0 liter engine. Transmission options are the same for all years and models with 8 cylinder engines.

Slight and dramatic differences exist between model's and years in the form of, badge, front & rear plastic component appearance, wheels & tire combos, colors, convenience options, interior trim changes & materials, along with price and production numbers (this is what separates Holden Special Vehicles because they have a hefty price tag due to the low number of units produced). None of that alters the basic platform and driving experience. Lastly, the export Pontiac versions were excluded from some convenience options offered on the cars built for the domestic market and that sucks for us. 

So I say, if it barks ... then its a dog no matter what kind of fur or tail its waging. Right? 

Or show me the engineering details that make the HSV GTO different from our GTO's .... not appearance, not production numbers ... then I'll be a believer in what you preach.

Red Beard


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

*Gts*

What are the prices of the Mustang GT 500's in your area,,,In Connecticut they are getting well over 45,000 for the JUNK


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> BV,
> Good counter but not exactly the way I see it. I've accessed Holden's web site before and have been to the HSV link. I didn't find anything new from the ones you referenced to alter my opinion, but thanks they were interesting.
> 
> I'm not an automotive industry expert, just a motor head for some 40 years of the 50 I've been walking upright. Before retiring this year I spent 32 years as a mechanical engineer in the maritime field so I'm not trying to claim I'm some Holden guru. That said, don't split hairs over the badging and appearance difference between the Monaro, Pontiac GTO and HSV GTO coupe as if they are vastly different engineered production platforms. They are not! The Commodore sedan is a different platform and its not the platform used for HSV GTO, the Monaro platform is.
> ...



holden specialty vehicles are just modified. the hsv is like having a saleen mustang or something. still a monaro at heart. same car.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Holden1984 said:


> holden specialty vehicles are just modified. the hsv is like having a saleen mustang or something. still a monaro at heart. same car.


Yup, or should I say,,,,, woof, woof!:lol: 

Seriously, from what I can assess from their web sites, Holden replaced the Monaro coupe with the Commodore sedan as their performance car offering to new car buyers. 

The only way to get the coupe now is via HSV with the replaced Monaro name as a low production, upgraded, high cost, OZ inspired GTO version.

:cheers 

Red Beard


----------



## calais&vette (Nov 29, 2006)

BV GTO said:


> BTW, our cars aren't HSV GTOs, those were totally different animals from the Holden Monaro CV8s which the GTO is based on.


totally agree 110% with that


----------

